# Niles Bottle Openers



## kweinert (Aug 11, 2017)

Has anyone seen or used these yet?

http://ssniles.homefieldtech.net/in...=3074&name=niles-bottle-cap-opener&Itemid=116












Just curious and thought I'd ask.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 11, 2017)

no, but looks cool! If you try them out, let us know how well they work. Always room in this world for better bottle openers...too many substandard ones floating around!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jimmy Norris (Aug 11, 2017)

I haven't used them. I make mine with a 3.5" 16d nail, and a copper or stainless . First few pics are some i have laying around. The last two show how they're used.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 11, 2017)

@Jimmy Norris I bet that kit is cheaper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 11, 2017)

I love her stopper kits, but she's awfully proud of those opener kits! Tony


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 12, 2017)

Do you have a link to those bottle openers? I can't find them on her web page. Thanks.


----------



## Tony (Aug 12, 2017)

Graybeard said:


> Do you have a link to those bottle openers? I can't find them on her web page. Thanks.



If you click on it in the first post it takes you to them.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 12, 2017)

Interesting idea, I'll have to decide if I want to spend that much to try one out....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 12, 2017)

For gifts I see no problem, but if you're making them to sell I don't think it's a feasible option. Tony


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 12, 2017)

Not to mention the cost for all the beer to demonstrate how they work!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 12, 2017)

Thanks Tony, don't know how I missed that. Oh wait, yes I do.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

